# Handel's Messiah - He Shall Feed his Flock



## jason4445 (Dec 19, 2010)

Isaiah 40: 11

He shall feed his flock like a shepherd,
And He shall gather the lambs with His arm, with His arm.
He shall feed his flock like a shepherd,
And He shall gather the lambs with Him arm, with Him arm,
And carry them in His bosom,
And gently lead those that are with young,
And gently lead, and gently lead, those that are with young.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x5jeelU1Vb4?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x5jeelU1Vb4?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------

